# LOST @ GORE RACE: Mountain surf kevlar skirt s/m



## jhalseth (Sep 20, 2004)

I saw a extremely sexy texan in a black truck eat it in 1 and 1/2 bites. could of been a dream


----------



## luvtoplay (Aug 23, 2005)

halseth a real man would have swallowed my skirt whole and wouldn't have to drive such a big truck


----------



## KlaKla (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, i absolutely agree with you


----------

